# Pronunciation Help



## SarahFair (Apr 3, 2012)

How do you pronounce Oberhasli? 
I usually say Oh-bur-ha-s-lee

For example
*Oh*, is that right?
*Burr*, its cold in here
*Ha*, you think youre smart
*S* like snake
*Lee* like Leonardo


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 3, 2012)

That's it!  Except I don't make the short "s" sound, I do more of a z sound, like in Hagen Dazs.  So Ober (like over with a b)-haaz-lee.


----------

